# Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.



## Lan_Party (4. Juli 2011)

*Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Hay,
ich wurde bei den BBS angenommen. So weit so gut nun habe ich einen Zettel bekommen wo drin steht was wir durchnehmen und da lese ich das wir sowas wie PHP,SQL etc. durchnehmen. Was denkt Ihr wird es für einen Anfänger schwer werden? Wir haben eine Liste mit Büchern bekommen dir wir bestellen müssen. Kennt Ihr diese Bücher und sind diese empfehlenwert bzw. gut zu verstehen?

Summa 3 --> Laut Rezesion ein gutes Buch

Visual C# 2010 --> Laut Rezesion ein gutes Buch

Datenbankentwicklung Anpassung mit Access SQL --> Keine Rezesion, Taschenbuch wurde gut bewertet

Basiswissen IT-Berufe --> Wurde schlecht bewertet

Kommt da mehr auser Programmieren und Netzwerkaufbau dazu? Wir machen sowas wie SSS und SAS das heißt *S*chüler *s*chulen *S*enioren und *S*chüler*a*usweis*s*ystem. Ich denke das erklärt sich von alleine. Wir machen auch Klassenfahrten und fahren sogar zur CeBit!  Was habt Ihr für erfahrungen in dieser Zeit gemacht?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Hydroxid (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe mal du meinst mit Assi Assistent


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Basiswissen IT-Berufe --> Wurde schlecht bewertet


Ohne es zu kennen war mein erster Gedanke "was soll man den mit so einen scheiß?". Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob es gut oder schlecht ist, aber schon alleine von Titel her stufe ich es direkt als Staubfänger ein.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Habe das selbe Buch hier rumliegen.
Sind einfach nur Infos drinne die man in der Hälfte der Zeit im Internet findet.

Zum "staatlich geprüften Assistenten für Informatik". Wir haben damals(vor zwei Jahren) ersteinmal mit C++(auf Borland basierend ) angefangen. Dabei noch ein bisschen HTML, und viel mit Elektronik beziehungsweise Digitaltechnik gemacht.
SQL und PHP waren eigentlich kein Problem und kam beides auch nur im zweiten Jahr dran. Aber eines sei dir gesagt, nehm es nicht auf die leichte Schulter, denn mit dem Zeugnis musst du dich bewerben, auch wenn du danach noch etwas anderes lernst.


----------



## Ahab (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Wenn die Bücher von der Schule vorgeschrieben werden, solltest du sie dir auch holen. Denn es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Lehrer/Dozenten auch damit arbeiten. Du kannst aber auch mal jemanden vom Lehrstuhl persönlich fragen, wie weit es mit der Bücheliste her ist. Vielleicht sagt er dir auch, dass du dieses oder jenes nicht zwingend brauchst, oder lieber jenes oder solches an derer Statt nimmst.


----------



## Triniter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Mathe: Das Summa 3 kenne ich nicht, vielleicht willst du dir alternativ den Papula mal ansehen, den hatte ich im Studium, kann aber sein, dass das dann mit Spatzen auf Kanonen schießen ist.

Programmieren: Ist sicher das C# zum Einsatz kommt? Wenn ja, und wenn du bei 0 anfängst kann das Buch von Galileo ganz gut sein, andernfalls findest du zu C# im Netz mittlerweile sehr viel.

SQL: Kommt drauf an wie man an das Thema herangeht, im Studium hab ich ein Semster Datenbanktheorie studiert, dort wurde SQL in etwa 3 Unterrichtseinheiten abgehandelt, der Rest war Theorie die natürlich deutlich tiefer ging. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen wie in der Assistentenausbildung hier vorgegangen wird aber was ein ER-Modell ist wirst sicher beigebracht bekommen. Ob sich ein Buch hierzu rentiert kann ich nicht sagen, ließ dir mal den Wikipediaeintrag zu SQL durch und entscheide dann wie viele Fragezeichen du da hast.

PHP: Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, hab ich nie gemacht, hab mich durch Perl kämpfen müssen.

Frag sonst einfach wieder hier nach.



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ohne es zu kennen war mein erster Gedanke  "was soll man den mit so einen scheiß?". Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob es  gut oder schlecht ist, aber schon alleine von Titel her stufe ich es  direkt als Staubfänger ein.


 Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen, vor allem wenn man die Bewertungen ließt die es in der Berufsschule verwenden. Wenn es Pflichtlecktüre ist musst halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und kaufen. Was man dann daraus macht liegt halt in der Hand des Dozenten. Im Studium hatten wir einen Dozenten der nur seine Folien in den Klausuren behandelt hat, wenn da was falsches drauf stand und man hat das eigentlich richtige in der Klausur geschrieben hat man keine Punkte bekommen... Gut der Mensch ist mittlerweile kein Dozent mehr aber solche Kollegen gibts halt leider öfters als einem lieb ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



			
				radeon5670 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal du meinst mit Assi Assistent


 Ja, damit meine ich Assistenten. 



			
				Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne es zu kennen war mein erster Gedanke "was soll man den mit so einen  scheiß?". Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob es gut oder schlecht ist, aber  schon alleine von Titel her stufe ich es direkt als Staubfänger ein.


Ich weiß auch nicht wiso ich es brauche. Naja ich MUSS es mir kaufen ist ja Pflicht naja mal schauen.



			
				<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Zum "staatlich geprüften Assistenten für Informatik". Wir haben  damals(vor zwei Jahren) ersteinmal mit C++(auf Borland basierend ) angefangen. Dabei noch ein bisschen HTML, und viel mit Elektronik beziehungsweise Digitaltechnik gemacht.
> SQL und PHP waren eigentlich kein Problem und kam beides auch nur im  zweiten Jahr dran. Aber eines sei dir gesagt, nehm es nicht auf die  leichte Schulter, denn mit dem Zeugnis musst du dich bewerben, auch wenn  du danach noch etwas anderes lernst.


Das es nicht leicht wird hat unser Lehrer auch gesagt. Viele haben es damals nicht geschafft aber in den letzten 2 Jahren hat es jeder geschafft weil diese sich auch richtig angestrengt haben. Nebenjob ist zweitrangig etc. Es werden harte 2 Jahre aber mit mühe schafft man das schon. 



			
				Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Bücher von der Schule vorgeschrieben werden, solltest du sie  dir auch holen. Denn es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Lehrer/Dozenten  auch damit arbeiten. Du kannst aber auch mal jemanden vom Lehrstuhl  persönlich fragen, wie weit es mit der Bücheliste her ist. Vielleicht  sagt er dir auch, dass du dieses oder jenes nicht zwingend brauchst,  oder lieber jenes oder solches an derer Statt nimmst.


Ich werde meine Lehrer mal fragen ob es zusätzlich noch gute Bücher gibt. Vllt. kennt Ihr ja ein paar gute Seiten die mir weiterhelfen könnten. 



			
				Triniter schrieb:
			
		

> Mathe: Das Summa 3 kenne ich nicht, vielleicht willst du dir alternativ  den Papula mal ansehen, den hatte ich im Studium, kann aber sein, dass  das dann mit Spatzen auf Kanonen schießen ist.


Ich denke wenn du es im Studium genommen hast ist es "etwas" zu hoch für mich. 



			
				Triniter schrieb:
			
		

> Programmieren: Ist sicher das C# zum Einsatz kommt? Wenn ja, und wenn du  bei 0 anfängst kann das Buch von Galileo ganz gut sein, andernfalls  findest du zu C# im Netz mittlerweile sehr viel.


Ja es ist sicher das es vorkommt. Okay, dann brauche ich mir keine allzu großen sorgen machen.



			
				Triniter schrieb:
			
		

> SQL: Kommt drauf an wie man an das Thema herangeht, im Studium hab ich  ein Semster Datenbanktheorie studiert, dort wurde SQL in etwa 3  Unterrichtseinheiten abgehandelt, der Rest war Theorie die natürlich  deutlich tiefer ging. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen wie in der  Assistentenausbildung hier vorgegangen wird aber was ein ER-Modell ist  wirst sicher beigebracht bekommen. Ob sich ein Buch hierzu rentiert kann  ich nicht sagen, ließ dir mal den Wikipediaeintrag zu SQL durch und  entscheide dann wie viele Fragezeichen du da hast.


Hmm dann werden wir mal sehen wie es wird. 



			
				Triniter schrieb:
			
		

> PHP: Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, hab ich nie gemacht, hab mich durch Perl kämpfen müssen.


Macht nichts.  Ich denke hier gibt es bestimmt jemanden der sich mit sowas auskennt.


----------



## Triniter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn du es im Studium genommen hast ist es "etwas" zu hoch für mich.


 
Unterschätze den Papula nicht, im Gegensatz zu so Werken wie "Bronstein" erklärt Papula sehr ansehlich mit vielen Beispielen und lässt einen selten im Zahlen-Buchstaben-Regen stehen.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



Triniter schrieb:


> Unterschätze den Papula nicht, im Gegensatz zu so Werken wie "Bronstein" erklärt Papula sehr ansehlich mit vielen Beispielen und lässt einen selten im Zahlen-Buchstaben-Regen stehen.


 Aber ich Studiere nicht. Ich denke nicht das wir das durchnehmen was du im Studium gemacht hast.


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Aber ich Studiere nicht. Ich denke nicht das wir das durchnehmen was du im Studium gemacht hast.


Grundlagen sind Grundlagen, egal ob im Studium oder an einer Berufsschule.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Grundlagen sind Grundlagen, egal ob im Studium oder an einer Berufsschule.


 Sicher?
Ich meine im den Berufsschule muss andere "Grundlagen" draufhaben als im Studium.


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Im Studium geht es in der Regel nur weiter und die Basis wird weiter ausgeführt, was du ja nicht direkt lernen musst bzw. bei einen späteren Studium von großen Vorteil ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Im Studium geht es in der Regel nur weiter und die Basis wird weiter ausgeführt, was du ja nicht direkt lernen musst bzw. bei einen späteren Studium von großen Vorteil ist.


 WENN ich studieren würde das aber noch auser Plan ist.  Mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. August 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Öhmm ja ich wollte das hier mal ein bisschen pushen und fragen ob sich jemand mit diesen Sachen hier auskennt --> Access; SQL; Einführung in PHP & HTML; Visual C# 2010
Die oben gennanten Bücher habe ich jetzt bekommen. Dieses Buch "Einfache IT-Systeme" ist echt Klasse! Also ich dachte auch erst was ist das für ein Schrott aber als ich es mir das mal durch geguckt habe dachte ich echt WOW! Da steht einfach alles über Computer Hardware! Das Buch Summa 3 ist einfach der Killer.  Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen also das wird ein hartes Stück arbeit.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. August 2011)

C# gibt es gute Tutorials im Internet. Das selbe gilt für PHP und HTML. Schau dich da ein bisschen um und les dich ein und/oder teste.


----------



## Supeq (11. August 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Mach dich nicht verrückt, PHP/SQl und C# Basics hast du schnell drin wenn du nen bischen Programmiererfahrung hast!


----------



## robbe (11. August 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*

Ich hab den Info Assi auch durch. Im Prinzip war das garnicht so schwer. Es wurde an alle Themen langsam und anfängerfreundlich rangegangen. Am Ende haben sogar diejenigen die Ausbildung geschafft, die vorher absolut keine Ahnung von PCs hatten.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. August 2011)

*AW: Technischer Assi für Informatik --> PHP,SQL, Visual C# 2010 etc.*



Supeq schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht verrückt, PHP/SQl und C# Basics hast du schnell drin wenn du nen bischen Programmiererfahrung hast!


 Ich habe aber keine Programmiererfahrung.  Naja ich mach mal ein bissl ist ja nicht schlecht wenn ich schon vorher etwas weis.


----------

